# Behind the scene of orchestrating and rendering a composition using spitfire audio



## marcodistefano (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi All,
This is the 8th video I publish on virtual orchestration.
It is a deep look into my latest composition.

If you find it interesting you can check my other videos and composition and subscribe to my channel!

If you watch it I would like to know what you think. Is there something I should focus more on? is there something I can avoid? 
Thanks!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Very interesting!


----------



## marcodistefano (Apr 26, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Thanks for sharing! Very interesting!


My pleasure!
If you wish let me know what I could do to improve these videos, anything missing that would be interesting to see?
too long? too short?
thanks


----------



## Saxer (Apr 26, 2018)

Would be easier if the full track was played first (or at the end) in the video. Length is ok... anyone can skip if needed. I liked the pan-interpretation of the picture.


----------



## marcodistefano (Apr 27, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Would be easier if the full track was played first (or at the end) in the video. Length is ok... anyone can skip if needed. I liked the pan-interpretation of the picture.


Thanks for the feedback, I will try do add the full track at the beginning then


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi Marco, that's indeed a great video, i wonder why there is not more resonance in the forum.
As Saxer has written, it would be great to include the whole track at the beginning.
Maybe you could also name a few relevant aspects on what you focus in the specific track at the beginning. (Personally, i liked specially how you utilize ensemble patches in a way that really helps the music.) 
However, that's just an idea and not a critique...


----------



## marcodistefano (Apr 27, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> Hi Marco, that's indeed a great video, i wonder why there is not more resonance in the forum.
> As Saxer has written, it would be great to include the whole track at the beginning.
> Maybe you could also name a few relevant aspects on what you focus in the specific track at the beginning. (Personally, i liked specially how you utilize ensemble patches in a way that really helps the music.)
> However, that's just an idea and not a critique...


Thank you Living,
I really appreciate that you have taken some time to give me a constructive feedback.
I will surely add the full track at the beginning then and give some kind of table of content at the beginning of the things I will mainly focus!


----------

